# ONLY $150/day with Lift and Tool! SOCAL LA DIY Garage happy hour deal in september



## Daviddadi (Aug 19, 2013)

Wanted to share a special rate from Your Dream Garage Do It Yourself Shop.

It is a DIY Garage 20 miles east of Los Angeles.

All Monday to Wednesday in September will have happy hour from 8AM to 6PM 10Hours for $150 including a lift and all the tools.

Reservation can be made online Your Dream Garage or by phone 626 338 6325

The maximum number of cars can share a bay is 3. Any questions please email: [email protected]


----------

